# The R50 Mech



## Dassie (17/1/15)

So, it being a very long time since the last pay day and still some way off till the next one.. I woke up and decided to see what I could build using only what I could find at my local hardware store (as you know the itch never really goes away). And this is the result:



It is all copper, brass(contact screw) and some wire (for the spring) . 22mm Copper pipe to be precise. With a few couplings. The bit on the right is the spring for the bottom firing mechanism, the contact screw, and the spring I made from some wire I had lying around.. Coil building experience coming in handy . It has a plastic bit that goes against the battery with the spring, the screw screws in from the bottom and there is a bastardised spring loaded bit I use for the positive contact.







As I couldn't find the very hard to find M7 0.5 tap for the 510 connection, the connection is a hole just big enough for the atty's thread to make contact. This is not enough to hold it though so I made the little turrets at the top for grip. Of course this introduces the limitation that it will only work for 22mm atties. All mine are so no problem. Tested it with an Atlantis, Orchid and Plume Veil. All sweet.





I then used the old blow torch to discolour her a bit and I really like how she turned out. All steampunky. I dubbed her the Finite (cause she only works on 22s) SW22 (that's what it says on the pipe I used).

As for performance. It easily kicks the Magneto' ass! And I really like the magneto . I haven't known her for a long time but I think it's love.

All said, R50.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14 | Funny 1


----------



## andro (17/1/15)

fantastic .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (17/1/15)

Really awesome. Some serious talent!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie (17/1/15)

KB_314 said:


> Really awesome. Some serious talent!


Haha! Is it talent or desperation?


----------



## KB_314 (17/1/15)

talent + desperation = ingenuity

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Arthster (17/1/15)

This is just fantastic work bud. Would you do a step by step?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie (17/1/15)

KB_314 said:


> talent + desperation = ingenuity


Suppose lots more of this kind of silliness was going on before things became easier to get a hold off? Fun though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dassie (17/1/15)

Arthster said:


> This is just fantastic work bud. Would you do a step by step?


Cool. I need to polish things a bit tomorrow, ran out of sunlight today, but will do some of that then.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/1/15)

Great stuff @Dassie 
Must feel great to fire things up on something you made yourself!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dassie (17/1/15)

Silver said:


> Great stuff @Dassie
> Must feel great to fire things up on something you made yourself!


It felt friggin awesome! Especially cause it turned out better than I hoped in terms of performance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (17/1/15)

Fantastic....looks quite "authentic" - you need a logo

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dassie (17/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Fantastic....looks quite "authentic" - you need a logo


Authentic?  Yup though you could argue it's a clone of some emergency plumbing I did the other day

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (17/1/15)

Dassie said:


> Authentic?  Yup thought you could argue it a clone of some emergency plumbing I did the other day



Hahahaha....I meant Authentic Dassie R50 Mech (TM) (C) (R) 
I'd love to hear the Americans try and pronounce "Dassie"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (17/1/15)

You had me thinking a run over mech !! 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dassie (17/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Hahahaha....I meant Authentic Dassie R50 Mech (TM) (C) (R)
> I'd love to hear the Americans try and pronounce "Dassie"


Hehe, yes. It was Darth Dassie first but then I couldn't decide if this was the dark side or not!


----------



## Dassie (17/1/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> You had me thinking a run over mech !!
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


Advantage of this is that if something in the house starts "running over" you can take a quick vape, disassemble your mech and handle it like a boss!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (17/1/15)

Dassie said:


> Hehe, yes. It was Darth Dassie first but then I couldn't decide if this was the dark side or not!



I think this is on the *copper *side...it's somewhere between dark and light

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (17/1/15)

free3dom said:


> I think this is on the *copper *side...it's somewhere between dark and light


Nice! So we can bring balance to the force no matter which way it tilts. I like it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Derick (17/1/15)

Love it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie (17/1/15)

Derick said:


> Love it


Me too!  but you have to love your kids..


----------



## Derick (17/1/15)

With those big cut-outs on the top it reminds me of a rook - should be called 'Die Kasteel'

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dassie (17/1/15)

Derick said:


> With those big cut-outs on the top it reminds me of a rook - should be called 'Die Kasteel'


Now we're getting somewhere!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster (17/1/15)

Die kooper koning?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dassie (17/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Die kooper koning?


Which would be ironic cause this is what you do when you don't have bucks to "koop" stuff!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Oupa (17/1/15)

Koper Kasteel!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (17/1/15)

Awesomely creative, well done. Do you have a few vent holes in there I have to ask?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (18/1/15)

Dassie said:


> So, it being a very long time since the last pay day and still some way off till the next one.. I woke up and decided to see what I could build using only what I could find at my local hardware store (as you know the itch never really goes away). And this is the result:
> View attachment 19511
> 
> 
> ...



@Dassie i am not a big pipe mod fan but there is just something in this one that calls to the inner diesel mech  It really looks amazing mate

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie (18/1/15)

Andre said:


> Awesomely creative, well done. Do you have a few vent holes in there I have to ask?


@Andre, I ran out of day yesterday but was too excited when the thing worked to not say something, but yes, you are right of course, still needs a few holes. Will do that today

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dassie (18/1/15)

kimbo said:


> @Dassie i am not a big pipe mod fan but there is just something in this one that calls to the inner diesel mech  It really looks amazing mate


Thanks! Yeah I have a bit of a thing for the Mad Max type industrial looking stuff .


----------



## kimbo (18/1/15)

Dassie said:


> Thanks! Yeah I have a bit of a thing for the Mad Max type industrial looking stuff .


 Yea the industrial look works for me as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (18/1/15)

Ok. For those that are interested in trying something like this, a little step by step (apologies that not every step is here but this is done in retrospect and some of the bits are stuck together now..).

It starts with a 22mm copper pipe (the plumbing type). A battery (18650) fits nicely but not too snug. Also, I used a few 22mm couplings. The little castle at the top is one of these. I grinded about 3/4 of it off and then shaped the turrets, also with a grinder. I had a heavy duty switch lying around and grinded that open to get the spring loaded copper pin out. It was housed in a 22mm disk which I had to file down carefully till it could be squeezed into the top. It rests quite nicely on the middle bit of the coupling which is slightly indented.




The rubber washer to the right is a 22mm washer which I "cut" to size using a piece of the pipe and a hammer:



One of these washers went in the top, over the spring loaded pin disk, like so:



The purpose of this is to give the auto's something to bite into. Works a charm. Next thing was the copper disk on top to provide the negative contact. In the absence of the right tap (soon to be remedied by @Gazzacpt 's generosity, ta again) the hole is just big enough for contact but so it doesn't hurt the threads on the atty' s bit. The copper disk is the bottom bit of a copper end cap that I grinded down till it fit snug.




The other washer goes in the bottom. As you can see, the brass contact in the bottom goes through the bottom cap, also an end cap and then I just tightened it with a nut. The brass bolt goes through the washer and gets another nut on the other side. This keeps it from falling out! And allows free movement which is also important. Might also mention that I cut the bottom washer to be very slightly off centre. This allows me to turn the bottom cap for a bit of a lock. So in one position it moves freely through the hole and in another there is enough friction to hinder firing.

I made some rather big holes for battery vents which we all hope never happens but I also don't want a homemade grenade in my mouth . In retrospect I would have made them slightly smaller or put them through a collar (something I will do tomorrow) because the pipe is really quite thin and it makes the big holes (which I like as a part of my industrial theme) look a little unfinished.




So these are the finished bits which was then heated with a blowtorch and cooled in the pool a few times.

Just a last explanation. The mechanism works a little different from my other mods in that it actually pushes the battery up to make contact with the positive. I like the way it turned out for two reasons: it was easy to do and it gives me a very small firing action (bottom hardly moves) while being strong enough to stand easily without firing. It also doesn't fire accidentally. The action is deliberate.




And that was that. Apologies if I was a little light on details. It was fun  and I will be doing more. Also, please excuse the polkadot background. I was not involved in selecting that..

Last thing - i haven't put this thing down since yesterday. She is a beast

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## free3dom (18/1/15)

Well done @Dassie, great DIY tutorial 

Also...now I know how to make a pipe bomb

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dassie (19/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Well done @Dassie, great DIY tutorial
> 
> Also...now I know how to make a pipe bomb


Thanks. Always think that if you're going to do something, make it multi functional

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (19/1/15)

beauty @Dassie somethign to be proud of

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie (19/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> beauty @Dassie somethign to be proud of


Thanks. Really fun project. And a few lessons learned..


----------



## Marzuq (19/1/15)

Dassie said:


> Thanks. Really fun project. And a few lessons learned..


Im sure yes. And i can only imagine the satisfaction of vaping off your own creation..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (19/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> Im sure yes. And i can only imagine the satisfaction of vaping off your own creation..


You know what? It just tastes better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ESH (19/1/15)

Dude, how impressive is that.
We have a new mech builder in da house.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie (19/1/15)

ESH said:


> Dude, how impressive is that.
> We have a new mech builder in da house.


Now for that double barrel jobby we discussed!


----------



## CloudSurfer (19/1/15)

50 buck well spent looks pretty neat.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie (19/1/15)

CloudSurfer said:


> 50 buck well spent looks pretty neat.


Yeah, it was worth a try


----------



## Dassie (15/2/15)

Digging the one up for a quick update. Finally got to finish this project (thanks to a M7 tap from @Gazzacpt) and I am loving her! 

The turrets were removed to make it easier to mount the atties and some clearcoat applied.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

